# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الفرار من آية ؟!!

## انصر النبى محمد

الحمد لله رب العالمين




رحلة الفِرار .. من آية!




الساعة تشير إلى: الثالثة والنصف 
بعد منتصف الليل..
والتقويم يهمس :
أنه اليوم 24 من رمضان 1435 هـ..
وليلة الخامسة والعشرين
إحدى ليالي الوتر!







أجلس وعقلي يخوض حربا 
مع الأفكار اليائسة.. البائسة
كنت قد سعيت قبل هذه الليلة بأشهر
في حل مشكلة يسيرة اعترضتني
و ظننت أول الأمر
أنها ستحل في أسبوعين أو شهر كأكثر تقدير
إلا أن المشكلة استمرت..
وها نحن نكمل أكثر من 5 أشهر .. دون حل!
ورغم كل محاولاتي
إلا أنه برغم بساطة المشكلة ظاهراً
كانت عصية على الحلول حقيقةً







في تلك الليلة بغتني شيء من اليأس..
واجتمع مع اليأس .. تأنيب للضمير
وذلك حينما تذكرت
ما بذله بعض الأحبة من جهود في حلها
وكيف أنها استهلكت أوقاتهم وعطلت مصالحهم
دون نتائج
كان حالي أنا وهم مع هذه المشكلة اليسيرة
مثل قوله تعالى:
(وَإِن يَسْلُبْهُمُ الذُّبَابُ شَيْئاً لَّا يَسْتَنقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ وَالْمَطْلُوبُ)







ومع فورة الألم, وتمكن اليأس
تساءلت في نفسي:
يا رب.. إلى متى ؟
يا الله .. تعبت!
- وليتني لم أفعل -
فماهي إلا دقائق
حتى وصلتني رسالة من امرأة تقية
– كانت أكثر من بذل جهده في محاولة حل المشكلة -
كتبت في رسالتها:







قتلتني رسالتها
وقرعت قلبي الآية, 
شعرت أنها عتب شديد
لا طاقة لي به
(فَمَا ظَنُّكُم بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ)
شكرت صاحبتي
ثم حاولت عدم التفكير في الأمر
ولم يهون علي وقع الرسالة
إلا حينما أقنعت نفسي:
أن وصول الرسالة في هذا التوقيت .. كان مصادفة!







خلدت إلى النوم في نفس اليوم – الثلاثاء -
وبعد المغرب فتحت تطبيق الواتساب
فاستوقفني عبارات إحدى الصديقات
عن مقطع للشيخ المغامسي
وفتحت الرابط:








عاودني الفزع
وأغلقت التطبيق
ورميت بالهاتف جانبا
حاولت أن أواسي نفسي:
لا بأس
مصادفة .. مصادفة
رددتها على نفسي
وكلمات المغامسي ترن في أذني





وقمت أتشاغل
فانكببت اقرأ وردي من القرآن
ولم أكن أعرف
أن الآية كانت في سورة الصافات
حتى فوجئت بها ضمن الورد:







تجمدت عيناي عليها
ثم وضعت المصحف جانبا
و خررت ساجدة لله
شعرت أن ما يحدث ليس وليد صدفة
وأن تكرار الآية ثلاث مرات
بعد التساؤل اليائس إياه
رسالة واضحة.. وعتب شديد
سألت الله العفو ..
ولم أدري كيف أعتق نفسي
ونسيت المشكلة الرئيسة
وأصبح همي هو
الفرار من هذه الآية





وبدأت استحضر الأدلة عن سوء الظن بالله:
(وَيُعَذِّبَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ وَالْمُشْرِكَات  ِ الظَّانِّينَ بِاللَّهِ ظَنَّ السَّوْءِ )
(يَظُنُّونَ بِاللّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ ظَنَّ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  )
يا الله .. هل أسأت الظن فيك؟!
يا رب ..
خذلتنا قوتنا ولا قوة لنا إلا بك
يا رب ..
خذلتنا ظنوننا ولا غافر إلا أنت
يا رب ..
يا رب ..
يا رب..







ومضت الساعات
فلما حان وقت صلاة القيام
وقفت في (جامع الدخيل)
أصلي خلف الإمام
الشيخ ياسر الدوسري
فتهادت الآية بصوته الشجي:
(فَمَا ظَنُّكُم بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ)
فلم تحملني قدماي ..
وكدت أتهاوى..
وبكيت كما لم أبك من قبل
وضاقت بي الأرض بما رحبت
وأصبحت عاجزة لا أملك من أمر نفسي شيئا
ولا أدري ما أصنع
كيف لا أفزع؟! .. وهذا العتب
يتكرر أربع مرات في يوم واحد؟!
في رسالة الجوال:
(فَمَا ظَنُّكُم بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ)
وفي الواتساب:
(فَمَا ظَنُّكُم بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ)
وفي المصحف:
(فَمَا ظَنُّكُم بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ)
بل حتى في المسجد:
(فَمَا ظَنُّكُم بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ)
عدت للمنزل
وألححت إلى الله بالدعاء
أن يرحمني برحمته من العتب الذي تضج به هذه الآية
وبقيت في حال لا يعلمه إلا الله
حتى نمت
فرأيت رؤيا طمأنتني







ومرت الأيام دون أن تمر بي هذه الآية
وعزمت بعد أن رفع الله الغمة
أن لا أحدث بها أحدا
فلم يكد يمر أسبوعين على الحادثة
حتى نشرت رابط لمقال سابق
في حسابي في تويتر
فجاءني رد من إحدى المتابعات
لم تزد فيه على الآية






فأيقظت بردها
ذكرى الحادثة
فعزمت أن أسرد لكم الحكاية
وأختمها بحقيقة, مؤلمة ومبكية
سردها ابن القيم
يكشف فيها 
حالنا مع حسن الظن بالله .. حيث يقول: 
(وأكثر الناس يظنون بالله ظن السوء فيما يختص بهم،
وفي ما يفعله بغيرهم،
ولا يسلم من ذلك
إلا من عرف الله وأسماءه وصفاته،
وعرف موجب حكمته وحمده)






اللهم إني أسألك صدق التوكل عليك
وحسن الظن بك
وحسن الظن بك
وحسن الظن بك
…………………………  …………………
كتبته هند عامر
ما وافق الحق من قولي خذوه .. وما جانبه بلا تردد اجتنبوه

----------

